# Winter 2020-2021



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2020)

Not sure why all the threads are out of order in this subforum, but we may as well have a new clean thread to start the season and the Board Upgrade with.


----------



## slatham (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks like some areas high and north get cold Friday night but the bigger cold snap not until 16 or 17th. Hopefully that materializes and locks in a cold pattern.

La Nina can be good, but also can suck.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Not sure why all the threads are out of order in this subforum, but we may as well have a new clean thread to start the season and the Board Upgrade with.



Were they unstickied? They should be in the same order.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 11, 2020)

Nick said:


> Were they unstickied? They should be in the same order.


Looks like  a couple people felt the need to reply to threads that died 2 and 3 years ago... further down they look in order.

Sure am enjoying this late fall summer weather! Finishing some projects that got sidelined this year.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 12, 2020)

And I'm still driving the convertible..but I would like the cold weather to start...now


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2020)

Based on what NWS says, it's not looking great for winter sports. Based on the Farmer's Almanac, it'll be great for winter sports. Given how 2020 has been and this craziness will not end at 11:59PM on 12/31....who knows!


----------

